# Scarlet(Periphery) playthrough



## MaksuChugs (Dec 10, 2018)

Just learned scarlet took me a while and the recording is sloppy!
Still learning thanks for looking!


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Dec 11, 2018)

good job


----------



## MaksuChugs (Dec 11, 2018)

M3CHK1LLA said:


> good job



thanks bro


----------



## RobertVII (Dec 31, 2018)

This is still pretty clean my dude! I dig your PRS too!


----------



## MaksuChugs (Jan 2, 2019)

RobertVII said:


> This is still pretty clean my dude! I dig your PRS too!



thanks my dude, it was a good investment!


----------

